# PTO question



## GrampsinNM (Jul 17, 2011)

My first post in this forum. Have a Task Master 425A, (Dong Feng DF254 I believe) with a Jinma Y385 engine. FEL & rear blade. Just purchased used and everything functions, no leaks. The PTO runs constantly when the engine is running. Manual shows two stage clutch, when engine off and clutch depressed the PTO shaft will not turn freely by hand. Speed selector 540/1000 seems to have a neutral position and I have tried all three with no apparent speed change in shaft turning. It does seem to be changing position internally. I have only tried changing position when engine is off, a little scared to try with engine running but believe that to be my next step. Clutch housing has only a small 3x5 inspection port although there might be a larger adjustment opening that is covered by the FEL mounting. It seems to this non mechanic that the second stage clutch is stuck, would that be possible. Other solutions? All suggestions welcome. Help please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Are you pushing the clutch in all the way? Might be that it just needs adjusting.


----------



## GrampsinNM (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the response
Clutch is fully depressed, seems to be adjusted properly, believe it was 35mm free play. Thats all I have confirmed in adjustment. Today I moved the speed lever with the engine running, went from 540 to 1000 to neutral with no clashing of gears, no noise, clutch in, clutch out and no change in PTO output.


----------



## GrampsinNM (Jul 17, 2011)

Minor adjustment on linkage free play has resulted in the PTO now disengaging when clutch fully depressed. PTO turns freely when engine is not running. 
Gramps


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Gramps, I am having the same issue. I can not dissengage the PTO, no matter where the selector is set. What linkage did you adjust?


----------

